# Epic fantasy set in the future



## Dragonie (Sep 13, 2011)

NK Jemisin had a post about this on her blog the other day, and it got me thinking. Does anyone know of epic fantasy stories set in the future? I've been thinking about it for a few days now and...I really can't think of anything. Not anything that'd qualify as "epic" fantasy, anyway!

Can you think of a book?


----------



## Map the Dragon (Sep 13, 2011)

The Shanara Series by Terry Brooks is set in our own far future.


----------



## Philip Overby (Sep 13, 2011)

The Coldfire Trilogy from what I understand is epic fantasy set in a sort of futuristic world.  I have one of the books but haven't read it yet.  One of my Amazon binges...


----------

